# Colts win by fans being so loud the Panthers can't play!



## Paco Dennis (Aug 17, 2021)

Score 18 -18, 6 minutes left...Panthers moving until this.....video starts when fans decide the game.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

And this video can't play here either, @Paco Dennis 

Because the NFL owns it.  The non-fans decided it for us.


----------

